

Synchronous RTS Engines 2: Sync Harder - forrestthewoods
http://altdevblogaday.com/2011/07/24/synchronous-rts-engines-2-sync-harder/

======
DCoder
Part 1 of the post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2747344>

\----

Small clarification: I shared some info on the internal workings of
Command&Conquer in the comments of the last post. The author of this post took
that to mean that I was one of the developers. That's not true - I'm just a
bored coder with a disassembler and (not so much lately) free time on my
hands. Some friends of mine and I reverse engineered large amounts of code in
those games to add new functionality or fix bugs, which there were plenty
of...

